# Elk Hunting Areas in Utah



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Hello 

This'll be my first year hunting and I'm very excited! I have a bull elk tag and have begun scouting some areas in the Uintas where I had hoped to see some Elk roaming, perhaps. I saw a moose right by Great Provo River camping area, but unfortunately, no Elk...yet. 

So I'm not sure exactly how this works, is there like an unwritten code between hunters where you don't tell others (who are essentially your competitors for hunting an Elk, right?) the areas where there might have been sightings of Elk? 

If that's not the case, it would be really useful for me to know areas where I might be best to go looking. 

Physically I'm pretty fit and so could hike with a backpack inland (by that I mean away from trails/roads, where Elk are more likely to be wandering). I've done some research on the kind of areas they are likely to be in and also on their tracks, tree marking, and poop - to help me track one down hopefully. I've also gone and bought some of the female urine (which really stinks, BAD) to spray and attract a male. 

I do have a buddy who will hopefully come out with me on a few excursions, should I hunt an Elk as I'll definitely need help carrying 400lbs of meat out. 

So here are my questions:

1) What areas have Elk been spotted in (Easting/Northing or Bearing will be useful, or general area for me to google and mark out on a map). 

2) If you don't have hunting buddies to go with, has anyone had success in making friends here?

3) If you don't have hunting buddies and need to pack out an Elk by yourself and can only pack say 150lbs (MAX) during a single trip, how long does it take for the meat to spoil? If you cut the elk up and bag the meat and leave it hanging from a tree to avoid insects crawling over it or other predators stealing it - how long do you have before it spoils?

4) I've seen plenty of hunters not wear the blaze orange you're supposed to in Utah. Is that the law? What happens if you're caught not wearing it? I just bought lots of camo gear and feel it's a shame to not wear it...

5) Would having a buddy with you not increase noise by amplifying your footsteps which would basically give wildlife a warning that you're near by? I'm wandering perhaps if going out by myself is a better idea. 

6) Would you recommend hiking inland say 5 miles, setting up camp and then scouting the area at dawn for wildlife, and basically making it a weekend trip rather than waking up early and looking for elk the whole day knowing it's not the best idea to hike too far inland... as you might be too tired for the long return journey with an Elk on your back. 


Thanks hunters! 

Appreciate if you can help me figure out the answers to these, especially number 1).


Jenna


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

44.36049, -73.81012

These are the coordinates for good luck! Literally!

Google maps will show you
Good Luck


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

People sometimes struggle telling even their friends of spots, but plenty of people will point you the right direction. Sounds like a great hunt you have coming up. Cow urine is nasty smelling, but the big boys will come (not always) looking around. Thing with elk is, they are where you find them. By putting boots on the ground, which you're already doing, you have a much higher shot of success. I recommend going during the week if you're able to as you'll have more places to yourself. Hiking off the roads will also be to your advantage as a lot of hunters like to stay near the roads, for obvious reasons. As far as finding friends on here, you'll meet a wide array of nice and not so nice peeps. I'm a fairly new hunter so I'm happy to help as I can, but more than happy to be a friend. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't help you on a any bull tag in the Uinta's but I suggest that you pick up a Big Game Field Regulations book or download it off of Utah's DOW web site. It is full of lots of general rules about hunting such as wearing hunter orange.

I am presuming that you have a any bull tag 

And just to answer that question for you, right now you have archery hunts going on which do not require it along with muzzle loader hunts coming up that don't require it. So unless you are in a LE unit you won't be seeing much until the general elk hunts start in October

Having a friend is always helpful. People don't realize just how big a elk is until it is laying on the ground and they have to do something with it. Most elk are killed by spotting them from a distance and then stalking within shooting distance which is still far enough away that you will have the odds in your favor.

As for hiking in 5 miles, how far do you want to pack out a couple hundred+ pounds of meat? Elk are where you find them. They can be right on a road or in the deepest canyon that you can find.

Good luck


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You have good legitimate questions. Elk can be strange critters to pin down. I've been hunting them for over 30 years, and just when you think you have them figured out, BAM! They teach you another lesson. 


Scouting, glassing, are all great to do. But, I feel one of the most important items to consider is to learn the area where your hunting! More times than not, you'll be packing meat out of the woods in the dark. If your not familiar with your surroundings, you can end up lost.


Best of luck and find a big one.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

always pack a head lamp and make sure your phone can run HUNT onX or some sort of GPS, so you can at least track your self back to a road if your lost. LOTS of space out there and a big country so be careful but when you get in real deep you will find a wonderland of piece and quiet , it is awesome , good luck :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are rifle hunting you better be wearing orange. Even if it’s just a vest and hat over your new awesome camo. Getting shot by a dumbass ******* is no way to enjoy a hunt.

As for Elk in the Uintah...I tried it once with little to no success. There are elk and there are plenty of them. Just get out and listen for them (this time of year is a great time to listen for them) then start in those same areas when the hunt begins.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Come on olibooger, just because the "mean girls" acted that way toward you doesn't mean we need to be like that to everyone. I know you're a good guy and it's just a joke.

themockingjaye, here are some online resources to get you started:

Guidebooks and regulations:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/hunting-regulation.html

The Big Game Field Regulations book has all the legal requirements, the application books have the application rules and all the hunts listed. You are required to wear hunter orange during the rifle hunt as a rifle hunter, but if that's your first question I'm thinking you better read through the regulation book to avoid potential danger or legal difficulties.

The DWR has created a combination of individual hunt information, habitat information for most species and private/public land info in the Hunt Planner:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart

I like to find the hunt I want first, then click "Add map data layers" and click "Land Ownership" to show public land boundaries in the area, you can also add "Species Habitat Layers". Then click "Change basemap" and change it to "Satellite with labels".

One good indicator of where to look for animals is to find units in the hunt planner that are over objective. If you click a unit in the list after you find your hunt, it will give you the current objective vs. the population estimate. It's debatable but the idea is that if the population is over the objective it should at least hold a good population of animals.

I also like to look at the range trend studies, they show the zones the animals inhabit during different seasons:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/rangetrend/rtstart

Ultimately if you want to find animals you will have to go out often and far but like others have said, you probably don't want to kill an elk 5 miles in and then have to carry hundreds of pounds of meat out.

Sorry, most of the above is supposed to be an answer to your first question. Elk move all the time, some herds stay in a general area that is a hundred square miles or larger but could be anywhere in there at any given time. They move a lot more during hunting season because they are being chased. Some small herds will stay in a remote area for years due to reduced hunting pressure in the area, but I have personally watched a herd of 50-60 just south of Strawberry Reservoir pick up on opening day of the archery season and move halfway to Spanish Fork Canyon and disperse into half a dozen groups.

Do you have your Hunter's Safety? That's probably your first real question. Question #1 in your post is more like a 10-parter.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

See what I said the other day... GS Elk thread #9067.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I thought it was just funny. The coordinates were to a place called good luck. . Hehe

Basically this far into my first year I've learned what I learned isnt what I thought it was going to be and to keep learning. Keep grinding it out with boots on the ground. And, OnX on my phone decided to go bonkers a mile into the Uintah woods. So flagging tape helps. 
Seriously keep grinding every day possible. 
That's all I got.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

olibooger said:


> And, OnX on my phone decided to go bonkers a mile into the Uintah woods.
> That's all I got.


I always here these stories but have never had any issues myself. What happened?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I didn't notice that, that actually is pretty funny. I want to use that in the future. My OnX started failing to load maps or would only show the satellite layer at a certain zoom. In the end I would launch it and it would sit on that screen with the hunter on an overlook somewhere for a minute and then just disappear. Reinstall fixed it for a day or two, then back to watching Mr. GQ hunterman look thoughtfully at some rocks.

What phones do you guys have? I had OnX on my Samsung S3. I started using map before the Hunt Planner and forgot about OnX.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

I love this forum, a new person and first poster comes and asks for help or a general area to start hunting with an any bull tag on the uintahs and they get flamed. But someone named Jenna does it and everyone breaks out the red carpet


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Go back and look at my posts if you care to, I've always posted the same stuff. But yeah, you'll find that the mean girls don't chime in when it's a female asking.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm on a J7. The red head of the Samsung "S" series. 
I have four maps saved of the area I'm going into just in case I lose service. Well naturally I lost service but I had the maps so it would track where I was but the GPS wouldnt coordinate where i was going. When i touch the locate icon twice and it shows my location plus the sonar looking beam fully extended in the direction I'm headed. Like the compass was off. The beam thingy sort of bounced around in different directions. I tested it in relation to the sun to know it wasnt functioning correctly. My test only worked once and it was super cloudy and raining the majority of the hunt. It also wouldn't track my footsteps. I've used the tracker before and it worked. But for some reason the Uintahs only showed my location moving somewhere with no track.

After leaving the Uintahs I told myself I would have a laminated map of the area I was hunting and a compass in the future.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

ns450f said:


> I love this forum, a new person and first poster comes and asks for help or a general area to start hunting with an any bull tag on the uintahs and they get flamed. But someone named Jenna does it and everyone breaks out the red carpet


Screen name themockingjay!! To get us thinking about Jenna Lawrence... uh ...I mean Jennifer Lawrence.

Pretty smart!!! LOL!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

...or the person that was toasted made a new account and signed it with Jenna


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

It's an awfully long post to be a catfish. Most people interested in subterfuge like that aren't that detail oriented and I'm kinda thinking most dudes would pour on at least a little more uh..."doe urine" for the bucks if you know what I mean.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

True true.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

olibooger said:


> ...or the person that was toasted made a new account and signed it with Jenna


Strange and scary plot twist there. How To Get Info: 101. &#128514;



Jedidiah said:


> It's an awfully long post to be a catfish. Most people interested in subterfuge like that aren't that detail oriented and I'm kinda thinking most dudes would pour on at least a little more uh..."doe urine" for the bucks if you know what I mean.


True that!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I just realized I asked about hunter's safety when you said you already had a tag, sorry about that. If you tell us the counties you want to hunt in we can tell you where to start. You will want to get some blaze orange to wear if you're hunting during the general season rifle hunt or in the same area as those hunts at the same time. You are required to wear 400 square inches of blaze orange.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

elkunited said:


> Strange and scary plot twist there. How To Get Info: 101. &#128514;
> 
> True that!


Anybody else intrigued by a Jenna that puts a limit on themself of being able to carry a 150lbs pack potentially for 5 miles?!


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

johnnycake said:


> Anybody else intrigued by a Jenna that puts a limit on themself of being able to carry a 150lbs pack potentially for 5 miles?!


Or one who has only one post (still) on this forum asking for immediate answers to where, when, how, why and who questions about elk hunting that take the normal person years to get answers to?

Or one who knows enough about the members of this forum to put a guilt trip on them by asking about some "unwritten code"?

Or one who knows enough to take Hunter Safety with all the discussions about hunter orange, but somehow doesn't know when to wear it?

Or one who knows enough about the DWR website in order to purchase a hunting license and an any weapon elk tag, but doesn't have the slightest idea where to find out where the elk are?

Or one who is so excited about hunting, that he/she waits until two weeks before the hunt to ask all the above questions even though he/she knew they had the tag shortly after purchasing it.

Maybe this OP and her thread are legit, but I wouldn't bet on it.

However, having said all of that, feel free to give this person any advice you care to give, especially about safety and the risks of getting lost or being injured. We wouldn't want any harm to come to him/her no matter who they are!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Read the thread title, and I said, "oh boy...."
Read the first question, and yup....


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

olibooger said:


> I thought it was just funny. The coordinates were to a place called good luck. . Hehe
> 
> Basically this far into my first year I've learned what I learned isnt what I thought it was going to be and to keep learning. Keep grinding it out with boots on the ground. And, OnX on my phone decided to go bonkers a mile into the Uintah woods. So flagging tape helps.
> Seriously keep grinding every day possible.
> That's all I got.


Ha, I almost ventured out to Canada. Thanks for the tips on the apps, I don't have those at the moment, been using a compass to get around and bought myself an old garmin gps, but prefer using a compass tbh, more reliable.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

olibooger said:


> I thought it was just funny. The coordinates were to a place called good luck. . Hehe
> 
> Basically this far into my first year I've learned what I learned isnt what I thought it was going to be and to keep learning. Keep grinding it out with boots on the ground. And, OnX on my phone decided to go bonkers a mile into the Uintah woods. So flagging tape helps.
> Seriously keep grinding every day possible.
> That's all I got.





elkfromabove said:


> Or one who has only one post (still) on this forum asking for immediate answers to where, when, how, why and who questions about elk hunting that take the normal person years to get answers to?
> 
> Or one who knows enough about the members of this forum to put a guilt trip on them by asking about some "unwritten code"?
> 
> ...


Yup I'm legit, all the advice is much appreciated.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I mean, who’s to say the OP is not a fully grown man wording the question to make it sound like a cutesy innocent new hunter woman, pulling on the man strings being more likely to throw out a “bone” and give out all the answer,..

Maybe it’s a forum member who has hundreds of posts under a different name!?

OR like mentioned, maybe Jenna is legit..

I know 1 thing though, if I’m packing out 150lbs for 5 miles out of Elk country, I’m just gonna strangle myself before I start because that sounds like a suicide mission. 
And then do that back and forth 2 more times! Well, I can already feel my legs turning to jello just thinking about it..



But, maybe this is all legit, who am I to judge...


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> I just realized I asked about hunter's safety when you said you already had a tag, sorry about that. If you tell us the counties you want to hunt in we can tell you where to start. You will want to get some blaze orange to wear if you're hunting during the general season rifle hunt or in the same area as those hunts at the same time. You are required to wear 400 square inches of blaze orange.


No worries, yes I have hunters safety and an ANY bull elk tag.

I live in Taylorsville, so I think the closest area to hunt is probably the Uintas. I've been driving to Kamas/Samak and then into the Uintas. I've got a blaze orange hat I'll wear. 400sq/in is a quite a large area, would I get away being safe with just a hat?


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> I mean, who's to say the OP is not a fully grown man wording the question to make it sound like a cutesy innocent new hunter woman, pulling on the man strings being more likely to throw out a "bone" and give out all the answer,..
> 
> Maybe it's a forum member who has hundreds of posts under a different name!?
> 
> ...


Haha, maybe I'm overreaching for what I think I can carry.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

elkunited said:


> People sometimes struggle telling even their friends of spots, but plenty of people will point you the right direction. Sounds like a great hunt you have coming up. Cow urine is nasty smelling, but the big boys will come (not always) looking around. Thing with elk is, they are where you find them. By putting boots on the ground, which you're already doing, you have a much higher shot of success. I recommend going during the week if you're able to as you'll have more places to yourself. Hiking off the roads will also be to your advantage as a lot of hunters like to stay near the roads, for obvious reasons. As far as finding friends on here, you'll meet a wide array of nice and not so nice peeps. I'm a fairly new hunter so I'm happy to help as I can, but more than happy to be a friend. Good luck with everything.


Since the urine smells so bad, how would you normally spray it. So I can only assume on yourself is a VERY bad idea, however, if you're moving around and you spray it on a tree for example, then as you move away from that area you're no longer attracting the bulls to you, which would seem to me the most logical thing to do in order to kill one.

Thanks, you too!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Critter said:


> Can't help you on a any bull tag in the Uinta's but I suggest that you pick up a Big Game Field Regulations book or download it off of Utah's DOW web site. It is full of lots of general rules about hunting such as wearing hunter orange.
> 
> I am presuming that you have a any bull tag
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the advice, will update if I get anything!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> Come on olibooger, just because the "mean girls" acted that way toward you doesn't mean we need to be like that to everyone. I know you're a good guy and it's just a joke.
> 
> themockingjaye, here are some online resources to get you started:
> 
> ...


Ok thanks for the resources.

Yes I've got hunters safety.

Good to know, I have no idea in what patterns elk tend to move. It sounds like there isn't really a predictable way to know where to go and hunt. Kind of makes it all the more exciting really. It also sounds like hunters keep a good thing to themselves, totally understand that, makes this 'sport' all the more competitive.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I mean you're probably just as likely to "get away with" an orange hat as with no orange at all, if by "get away with" you mean "survive a gunshot wound." That is not a joke, at all.

With cow estrus urine during the any weapon hunt it's not a bad cover scent but the elk rut is mostly over by then. I think most people would use it by either spraying it around the spot they're going to sit in for the day (mostly focusing on getting it on terrain downwind of their location so it acts as a cover scent) or putting it on scent sticks. I've used scent sticks/wafers before, the idea of spraying the urine and having the wind blow it back over me keeps me from spraying it on stuff.

Look at the recent threads regarding Uinta elk, it isn't necessarily the easiest place. There are spots right by the Wasatch front that hold animals, though you will want to be aware of the regulations...for example it is not legal at any time to hunt big game with a rifle in the area from the mouth of Parley's Canyon to the south of Park City.

Some questions for you:

1) What caliber rifle are you using? 

2) Do you have offroad capability?

3) Do you have weekends free to scout? Having the ability to take weekdays to scout and hunt is even better.

4) Do you have a good pair of binoculars? Typical elk hunting is spot and stalk: walk slow and quiet, glass with the binos thoroughly, repeat. When you find animals, you get downwind the best you can and approach as slowly as you can. Slower than you are thinking.

5) Do you know the difference between a spike unit and any bull, as it pertains to your tag? You can only shoot a spike in a spike unit, which is defined as a bull elk with an antler on at least one side having no branches above the ear. Hunting any bull other than that in a spike unit is fully considered poaching the same as if you had no tag at all.

6) Have you watched any videos on gutting and quartering an elk? You are going to want to familiarize yourself with it, there are gutless methods but you're still going to be at least elbow deep in a carcass to get to the tenderloins (depends on your size, you might need to go up to your shoulder). You will DEFINITELY want to get to the tenderloins, which are under the spine and above the gut cavity. Getting the gut pile out quick is also key to avoiding spoilage.

It's always harder than people think when they start, even if they have literally had people tell them "It's harder than you think." But if you are outdoors all the time anyway, why not? It will be very rewarding when it comes together.

Also, I would like to suggest maybe also getting into upland game hunting. The state supports good populations of rabbits and birds, the turkey population is actually almost getting out of hand in much of the state.

Oh and I keep meaning to say, moose are not a good example of elk behavior. Moose in this state are not hunted nearly as much as elk, they have basically seen zero hunters in their lives for the most part. But even then, moose are surly jerks. There have been a couple times where I have had a bull moose stand up from where he was clear out of the path I was hiking, get ahead of me on the trail, stop and turn and wait where he knows I'm going to pass. You don't pass by a bull moose on the trail or any moose really if you value having 206 bones in your body instead of suddenly having 412 separate new bones.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

themockingjaye said:


> No worries, yes I have hunters safety and an ANY bull elk tag.
> 
> I live in Taylorsville, so I think the closest area to hunt is probably the Uintas. I've been driving to Kamas/Samak and then into the Uintas. I've got a blaze orange hat I'll wear. 400sq/in is a quite a large area, would I get away being safe with just a hat?


Safe? questionable. Legal? Nope. Gotta have 400 square inches between the hat and vest.

And while I do know some people who can carry a 150lbs pack through rough terrain for miles, I can count them on 1 hand with fingers to spare. And they are all +6'4", lean, and ripped. Myself, for a 5 mile trailblazing pack out on moderate terrain, 100-115lbs is about my absolute max and even then only with trekking poles.

Good luck, I don't have any info on the any bull units (other than to try and hide in the back of ridgetop's truck).


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

*sigh* Ok , since the OP has been following up, I'll bite at the bait and honestly answer what I can.



themockingjaye said:


> Hello
> 
> So here are my questions:
> 
> 1) What areas have Elk been spotted in (Easting/Northing or Bearing will be useful, or general area for me to google and mark out on a map).


It's up to you to do your own "boot work" as to where. Personally, I work too hard just to give away where I've seen elk on a messageboard. I will say, where elk are to be found, depends on the time of year. The earlier you scout, the better off you'll be, BUT.... keep in mind seasonal migrations, and remember where you saw them, and when. Remembering where I saw elk last year, was one reason why I filled my tag this year.

Being very general, keep an eye on north facing slopes, where water isn't far away, and where aspens and pines intersect.



> 2) If you don't have hunting buddies to go with, has anyone had success in making friends here?


With a username like mine, my answer should be obvious. It wasn't by choice at first, I wanted to go out with other hunters; but I've come to enjoy solo hunting. This October, I'm going out with some inlaws for a rifle deer hunt. Not my tag, but it will be the first time I'll be hunting with anyone in at least 5 years, and I suspect it's mainly because i'd be an extra back to pack out a game bag or two.



> 3) If you don't have hunting buddies and need to pack out an Elk by yourself and can only pack say 150lbs (MAX) during a single trip, how long does it take for the meat to spoil? If you cut the elk up and bag the meat and leave it hanging from a tree to avoid insects crawling over it or other predators stealing it - how long do you have before it spoils?


Your being over optimistic. I just packed out a cow elk this august, and here is the scenario: Up since 3:30, hiked 10 miles, let the arrow fly at 12:06, started quartering at 1PM. Your not packing 150 pounds after that.

How long you have before the spoilage ensues depends on time of year and time of day. My cow died in the august sun, IN the sun. I didn't have much time. If you find yourself in that situation, gut the animal first thing, if you don't, it will bloat the size of a whale. Then go back and get the backstraps, quarter it, and get the tenderloins.

As long as you get the meat into a game bag, and hanging under a shady pine tree, PDQ, and don't take too long on your multiple trips, you should be ok. Bring some precut 550 cord, and get some good game bags. Don't get those cheap POS's at Sportamans warehouse either - mine ripped. It's not cool to find chunks of meat on the ground when you come back.

I relayed my game bags from the kill site, to a halfway point. From the halfway point at a base of a slope I had to go up to reach the road and to camp. It took me 4 trips to pack out my elk. I moved my gamebags to a halfway point for 2 reasons: a.) to get the meat away from the kill site incase of predators. b.) gave me the illusion of an easier packout.

On a sidenote, while Utah isn't Alaska, i'd recommend carrying a sidearm for varying reasons. If you get your CFP, you can carry a loaded sidearm in any season you want - unless the regs have changed and a CFP isn't required.



> 4) I've seen plenty of hunters not wear the blaze orange you're supposed to in Utah. Is that the law? What happens if you're caught not wearing it? I just bought lots of camo gear and feel it's a shame to not wear it...


Wear a vest and a hat and you can't go wrong. I love camo, but camo isn't the end all be all, and there's more to hunting clothes then just the pattern. I recommend mixing some borax and some baking soda in a 50/50 mixture, using that very sparingly, turn your hunting clothes inside out to reduce fading, and wash your hunting clothes in COLD water, and let them hang dry. There's two things you want to avoid: UV brighteners, and scent.



> 5) Would having a buddy with you not increase noise by amplifying your footsteps which would basically give wildlife a warning that you're near by? I'm wandering perhaps if going out by myself is a better idea.


I would have no idea. What I like about hunting solo, everything is up to me. What I don't like about hunting solo, there is nobody to bounce ideas off of.



> 6) Would you recommend hiking inland say 5 miles, setting up camp and then scouting the area at dawn for wildlife, and basically making it a weekend trip rather than waking up early and looking for elk the whole day knowing it's not the best idea to hike too far inland... as you might be too tired for the long return journey with an Elk on your back.


That depends on you, your circumstances, and how much "gas" you have in your "tank". Generally speaking however, Utah's backcountry has so many roads, there are very few places you can't get to that isn't within a 4 mile day hike from a road.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> I mean you're probably just as likely to "get away with" an orange hat as with no orange at all, if by "get away with" you mean "survive a gunshot wound." That is not a joke, at all.
> 
> With cow estrus urine during the any weapon hunt it's not a bad cover scent but the elk rut is mostly over by then. I think most people would use it by either spraying it around the spot they're going to sit in for the day (mostly focusing on getting it on terrain upwind of their location so it acts as a cover scent) or putting it on scent sticks. I've used scent sticks/wafers before, the idea of spraying the urine and having the wind blow it back over me keeps me from spraying it on stuff.
> 
> ...


Interesting, is there a map which shows the areas permitted and those forbidden to hunt in - that would make this so much easier. Also this might be an obvious question, but if you see a fence does that denote 'this is the beginning of someones private land'. Recently I wasn't sure and just jumped a fence in the uintas as I wasn't sure which way to go. Also in Utah could you get shot for being on someones private land if you accidentally walked into such an area? In Texas I'm pretty sure they'd like to shoot you.

I have a 243WIN rifle, single shot, it's not a bolt action rifle, rather you open the action like you would a shotgun and load/reload that way. I've been practising out at the public range near magna on weekends mostly. I also have a taurus handgun which I take with me, just in case I come across a bear/wolf or other animal I need to scare off.

My jeep compass has 4 wheel drive, but I don't really intend to take it offroad. I only would use it to take me out so far on dirt roads, I value the paintwork.

I can take weekdays off to scout but would have then to work on weekends. I guess there's an option for me to do that, yes.

Yes I just went and bought a decent pair of binoculars from cabelas. I need to get used to stalking, stalking an animal isn't something I've done before.

I didn't know what the definition of a spike was. So a male elk is a spike if it only has antlers poking out, but no branches to them? And a spike isn't considered a bull until it grows those branches - have I got that right? - which also means I wouldn't be legally allowed to shoot one.

I have watched some videos on quartering, but honestly I wasn't able to find too much on youtube. My friend who lives in texas and who i joined on a hunting trip last year explained how to cut up a deer. He'd said to cut an inch around the butt hole and then cut the gullet and that way you can easily remove all the inards in a clean way. The cut the legs across with a saw and carve off the meat you want. Then cut off the backstraps which I was told as the trickiest part. I'm not exactly sure however, how to take the head off. if you want to keep the head for mounting you only need the skin and antelas right? So do you need the skull and brains? Is there an easy way to remove this so as to save on additional weight when packing out?

Thanks for all the questions - hope to hear from you


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I’m sure Jedidiah accidentally typed ‘upwind’ as he always gives good advice.
You will want to stalk any animals you spot from the downwind side.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I'll go ahead and be the 'mean girl'

Nobody is going to give you a good area to go--gotta figure this our on your own

You aren't serious about this and are probably not going to be successful

Nobody that knows anything here is looking for a friend to give out the 'keys to the kingdom' of elk hunting information

Have you used the search function on this website at all?

I don't care what gender you are, I'm still not gonna help ya. It's two weeks before the hunt and you have no UWN cred

You are over estimating your pack hauling abilities by a laughable amount

Your questions are silly and you need to go back to the drawing board regarding your research and how much you actually want to do this

Big game hunting isn't like bowling or a pickup game of basketball--You kinda have to live it to be successful and your questions lead me to believe you are either trolling or have yet to do much research about anything--you have no foundation and there are better ways to get it than posting questions on the 12th most popular Utah hunting forum 

The internet has an AMAZING amount of information regarding hunting that many of us never grew up with and somehow we managed to learn. You lucky person-> you have Google, I suggest you use it.

Go get a doe deer/antelope tag somewhere and get some experience under your belt. Elk are above your pay grade at this point

Just telling it how it is--take it or leave it


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

themockingjaye said:


> I have a 243WIN rifle, single shot, it's not a bolt action rifle, rather you open the action like you would a shotgun and load/reload that way.


NEF Handi?

*that style is called break action btw.

-DallanC


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> I have watched some videos on quartering, but honestly I wasn't able to find too much on youtube.
> Thanks for all the questions - hope to hear from you


Google gutless method and boning out, there are loads of videos for it and it will be your best option for packing an animal out. You should tag along with someone who has an antlerless elk tag and learn these things first hand. My old man and I both have antlerless elk tags for the southwest desert unit rifle hunt. Send me a PM if you want to come learn about elk hunting first hand.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

shaner said:


> I'm sure Jedidiah accidentally typed 'upwind' as he always gives good advice.
> You will want to stalk any animals you spot from the downwind side.


Yeah man, I don't know if I really do give good advice. I edited that part after completing the rest and forgot that I put upwind when I was talking about YOUR location. I changed it. But does someone who is really new know what downwind means? If you're downwind from the animal, it means you are in the direction the wind is flowing from the animal's location.

Airborne is 100% on all of his points, to be fair you are way ahead of yourself. These guys have worked really hard to be successful like they are. 
If you're normally a person who can do amazing things it might be possible to harvest an elk this year but it would be a stretch and hey...there's always next year. One thing that will help is if you're starting from a point of already exceptional physical fitness.

People are not allowed to just shoot you on their land, no. But you can get some pretty serious legal repercussions. That part in my first post about the land ownership layer in the hunt planner is a good way to see whether land is public or not. Private land does need to be posted, and we've all had some pretty lengthy discussions on that subject. OnX is probably the best way but it costs and it breaks. Here is the law on posted land: https://le.utah.gov/xcode/Title23/Chapter20/C23-20-S14_1800010118000101.pdf

I would get a bino harness from Cabelas too, you need to be able to look far way more often than is comfortable by holding the binoculars or just hanging them on a strap.

.243 is a low caliber for a bull elk. Do you have expanding bullets in that gun? You will want something with some kind of ballistic tip, a full metal jacket on the bullet has a good chance of passing right through the animal which results either in it just walking away or you following it for hours or possibly days. There are polymer tipped bullets that do a really good job of retaining accuracy while also expanding on impact and imparting all of the kinetic energy into the animal so it dies cleanly.

The search on the site is good, but try this:

Go to a google search, enter "site:utahwildlife.net elk success" and look at those results.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I went back and read your question about the spike elk definition. Since you said you have an any bull tag that means *you can only hunt in any bull units*. A spike has one antler on one side with no branches above the ear. The hand drawn picture part way down in this article is a good example:

https://www.backcountrychronicles.com/top-utah-general-archery-elk-hunt-units-for-2017/

Say you're in a spike unit. If you were to shoot one with a little fork on both antlers because you didn't look closely enough and then got caught, you could end up getting a very large fine and would at the very least have your animal confiscated, and maybe have your ability to hunt taken away for a few years. This is treated very seriously, a guy can poach a turkey and have the DWR show up with blood spray to detect blood that has been cleaned up, get a blood sample and do a DNA test, then come back and take your guns and other equipment in addition to the other legal ramifications. It is your responsibility to know the rules and regulations, you will seriously want to actually download the pdfs for the guidebooks AND go get the paper copies they have at the customer service counter at Cabelas. Then actually read them cover to cover. Also they make really good firestarters once they go out of date and you've picked up the latest copy.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Jedidiah said:


> I went back and read your question about the spike elk definition. For your tag there are two types of units for elk, for the most part....spike and any bull. It is your responsibility to know what type of unit you are hunting in. Since you said you have an any bull tag that means you can hunt in either unit but you can only hunt spikes in spike only units. A spike has one antler on one side with no branches above the ear. The hand drawn picture part way down in this post is a good example:


Uhhh hold up there Jedidiah. If you have an "any bull" general season elk muzzleloader or any weapons tag you are ONLY able to hunt elk in an "any bull unit" and are NOT able to hunt in a spike only unit. IF you have an archery general season elk tag then you can hunt spike only units for spikes or cows, and you can fill your tag on any elk you may find on any bull unit regardless of size/gender.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

johnnycake said:


> Uhhh hold up there Jedidiah. If you have an "any bull" general season elk muzzleloader or any weapons tag you are ONLY able to hunt elk in an "any bull unit" and are NOT able to hunt in a spike only unit. IF you have an archery general season elk tag then you can hunt spike only units for spikes or cows, and you can fill your tag on any elk you may find on any bull unit regardless of size/gender.


****, I have made a dumb mistake. I'm sorry. Changed for accuracy.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I Agree with Airborne on this one. If your serious, your enthusiasm is perfect. 

HOWEVER, your going to be completely disappointed if you think your gonna roll into an Any bull unit and blast yourself a bull elk as a first year green horn! ( although crazy things have happened before) 

A .243 will certainly kill a bull elk. I’d suggest a deep penetrating 100gr bullet. (Keep practicing)

If you really want to get your feet wet in this Elk game, I would suggest getting a late season Cow tag and shooting a cow as your first elk. Excellent tasting, a lot easier to come by then a Bull, and it gives you a taste of the “elk experience”.

No mater what, plan on multiple pack trips hauling meat, 1 mile on the Jordan river park trail with even 50lbs is not even comparable to 50lbs up and down in the mountains navigating deadfall. You’ll find yourself in big trouble if your not physically and mentally prepared for that. 

I hope you find what your looking for and prove all of us Wrong!


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> If you really want to get your feet wet in this Elk game, I would suggest getting a late season Cow tag and shooting a cow as your first elk. Excellent tasting, a lot easier to come by then a Bull, and it gives you a taste of the "elk experience".


This. This is exactly how I started and what got me seriously into elk hunting. Also allowed me to learn I had a lot of fitness work ahead of me. So glad I started with cow elk.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I have a feeling Airborne might be on the money. Next time I think I'll not bite at the bait being cast out. I talk too much anyway.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Airborne said:


> I'll go ahead and be the 'mean girl'
> 
> Nobody is going to give you a good area to go--gotta figure this our on your own
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for shooting me down like that. 
What questions were exactly silly?
Next time don't bother replying if you are going to be nasty. Easy to hide behind your keyboard and say that. You have no idea how I've been preparing, but if you'd been reading my posts then you'd know. I really don't care what gender you are either, I haven't brought gender into this.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

DallanC said:


> NEF Handi?
> 
> *that style is called break action btw.
> 
> -DallanC


Ha, yes that's the one.

It's actually a CVA and the model is hunter. I've just been to the range to target practice so have it to hand.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

ns450f said:


> Google gutless method and boning out, there are loads of videos for it and it will be your best option for packing an animal out. You should tag along with someone who has an antlerless elk tag and learn these things first hand. My old man and I both have antlerless elk tags for the southwest desert unit rifle hunt. Send me a PM if you want to come learn about elk hunting first hand.


Sure those are actually what I was searching for, but maybe I need to dive in a little further.

I don't know a lot of people who hunt unfortunately. By the way some of the lingo I'm used to might be a lot different than what's spoken here because I'm from Britain. You can't go hunting there so this is totally new territory I'm learning.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> Yeah man, I don't know if I really do give good advice. I edited that part after completing the rest and forgot that I put upwind when I was talking about YOUR location. I changed it. But does someone who is really new know what downwind means? If you're downwind from the animal, it means you are in the direction the wind is flowing from the animal's location.
> 
> Airborne is 100% on all of his points, to be fair you are way ahead of yourself. These guys have worked really hard to be successful like they are.
> If you're normally a person who can do amazing things it might be possible to harvest an elk this year but it would be a stretch and hey...there's always next year. One thing that will help is if you're starting from a point of already exceptional physical fitness.
> ...


Thanks, I might be ahead of myself and you might be right in saying that. However I don't see any other way to really plunge myself in the deep end and learn the knowledge it's taken most people years to acquire. I like to throw myself in and learn from my mistakes. Which is exactly what I'm doing by posting questions I'm not sure what the answers to, are yet.

Thanks for clarifying the downwind/upwind - I gathered that that was what it meant.

It sounds like my best bet is to choose an area where any private land isn't within hiking radius,which would avoid any concerns about intruding into private land.

Yes I've got the right ammo. Thanks


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> I went back and read your question about the spike elk definition. Since you said you have an any bull tag that means *you can only hunt in any bull units*. A spike has one antler on one side with no branches above the ear. The hand drawn picture part way down in this article is a good example:
> 
> https://www.backcountrychronicles.com/top-utah-general-archery-elk-hunt-units-for-2017/
> 
> Say you're in a spike unit. If you were to shoot one with a little fork on both antlers because you didn't look closely enough and then got caught, you could end up getting a very large fine and would at the very least have your animal confiscated, and maybe have your ability to hunt taken away for a few years. This is treated very seriously, a guy can poach a turkey and have the DWR show up with blood spray to detect blood that has been cleaned up, get a blood sample and do a DNA test, then come back and take your guns and other equipment in addition to the other legal ramifications. It is your responsibility to know the rules and regulations, you will seriously want to actually download the pdfs for the guidebooks AND go get the paper copies they have at the customer service counter at Cabelas. Then actually read them cover to cover. Also they make really good firestarters once they go out of date and you've picked up the latest copy.


OK so I thought a bull was a male elk (in this case). But sounds like your saying a male elk can be defined as either a spike (no branches on antlers-typically younger male) or bull (branches on antlers - typically adult male). This means my tag to shoot any bull permits me to only hunt the latter.

I hadn't realized that bull and spike are two different categories of male elk until now.

Have I got this right?


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> I Agree with Airborne on this one. If your serious, your enthusiasm is perfect.
> 
> HOWEVER, your going to be completely disappointed if you think your gonna roll into an Any bull unit and blast yourself a bull elk as a first year green horn! ( although crazy things have happened before)
> 
> ...


That's the grain of bullet I've got. I'm really not bothered too much by what Aiborne has said, it's just a little frustrating to be honest as this is new and exciting and I'm getting to grips with what I need to do. I've been waking up most weekends at 4am and driving out to the Uintas to hike 8 or so miles at the crack of dawn. Probably need to up the mileage as I'm now seeing that that I'll need to hike back and forth more than I initially anticipated. However I have been hiking those 8 miles with a backpack that weighs about 75lbs full with my camping gear.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

A bull elk has a pair of balls, regardless of its a spike or branch antlered bull, if your hunting within an Any bull unit, you can shoot a spike or a branch antlered elk... Any elk you see with antlers is legal to shoot.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> *sigh* Ok , since the OP has been following up, I'll bite at the bait and honestly answer what I can.
> 
> It's up to you to do your own "boot work" as to where. Personally, I work too hard just to give away where I've seen elk on a messageboard. I will say, where elk are to be found, depends on the time of year. The earlier you scout, the better off you'll be, BUT.... keep in mind seasonal migrations, and remember where you saw them, and when. Remembering where I saw elk last year, was one reason why I filled my tag this year.
> 
> ...


Hey Lone_Hunter

Thanks for the tips on terrain to look out for. Totally understand its not in your interest to give out too many secrets or sightings. I also like going out into nature alone, there's a freedom in doing so. Also with the last group I hung out with that were friends of one of my friends, I wasn't too keen on their use of language at times. It almost deterred me completely from getting involved in hunting, however I've put it aside and instead I choose to do this by myself, I enjoy it more this way also. Got my gamebags and got my sidearm. Although I'm not really grossed out by dead animals and feel able to cut one up without too much trouble. In practice part of me is real worried I might be stressed and cut the intenstine by accident, or my hand, or my knife won't be sharp enough at the time - probably just a matter of calming myself and not thinking too much about how long I have before spoiling the meat.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

themockingjaye said:


> I've been waking up most weekends at 4am and driving out to the Uintas to hike 8 or so miles at the crack of dawn. Probably need to up the mileage as I'm now seeing that that I'll need to hike back and forth more than I initially anticipated. However I have been hiking those 8 miles with a backpack that weighs about 75lbs full with my camping gear.[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, wait..... your telling me you strap on 75lb on your back and go hike 8 miles into the uintahs every weekend?
> ...


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> A bull elk has a pair of balls, regardless of its a spike or branch antlered bull, if your hunting within an Any bull unit, you can shoot a spike or a branch antlered elk... Any elk you see with antlers is legal to shoot.


Thankyou for clarifying that


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

goosefreak said:


> themockingjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, wait..... your telling me you strap on 75lb on your back and go hike 8 miles into the uintahs every weekend?
> ...


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

If too personal, you can ignore. Where in Britain are you from and how long have you been here?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

themockingjaye

The skepticism your encountering is asking about areas. That will get some hackles up. So you started off on the wrong foot. Check this thread if you haven't seen it already. There's a big difference between asking "how to fish" and "asking for a fish".

https://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/198869-dear-new-person-forum.html

If your dead serious about Elk, realize your looking a game that spans many years. It's not just a game, its dang near a lifestyle. I'm already scouting for general locations and yearly habits for NEXT years hunt, even though I'm already done with this years hunt. I'll be out during both rifle and muzzle loader seasons without a long gun in my hand, and a filled tag, only to see where the elk are, and where they go under pressure. Next year i'll be looking to verify locations ive identified this year, and find their routes of travel, and areas they might frequent for that year.

Play the long game.



themockingjaye said:


> In practice part of me is real worried I might be stressed and cut the intenstine by accident, or my hand, or my knife won't be sharp enough at the time - probably just a matter of calming myself and not thinking too much about how long I have before spoiling the meat.


You probably won't get an elk for a few years. When you do, and you let the first shot out, and it connects, you'll be amped on adrenaline. Once you come down off that, stay flexible. Observe what your situation is, make a decision, and act.

Make a kill kit. Just realize you might not use it for awhile. Toss in some surgical gloves, precut 550 cord, game bags, some flagging tape to mark the blood trail, and bring more then 2 knives. Or get something like the Gerber vital knife with interchangable blades. (lighter weight) Also bring an extra space blanket or kitchen garbage bag to use as a drop cloth, you'll probably end up deboning the quarters for easier packout, and you don't want the meat getting dirt, pine needles, and what not on it. You'll get a lot of spoilage if you get the meat dirty.

As an aside, there's more to Utah's backcountry then just Elk. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

themockingjaye said:


> OK so I thought a bull was a male elk (in this case). But sounds like your saying a male elk can be defined as either a spike (no branches on antlers-typically younger male) or bull (branches on antlers - typically adult male). This means my tag to shoot any bull permits me to only hunt the latter.
> 
> I hadn't realized that bull and spike are two different categories of male elk until now.
> 
> Have I got this right?


It actually doesn't matter to you this season because you can shoot either in the units you are allowed to hunt in. Like I said, I made a dumb mistake before (like many other times of course.) So I'm going to quote the regulations here. From https://wildlife.utah.gov/r657-5.html :

R657-5-2. Definitions.
(1) Terms used in this rule are defined in Section 23-13-2.

(2) In addition:

(a) "Antlerless deer" means a deer without antlers or with antlers five inches or shorter.

(b) "Antlerless elk" means an elk without antlers or with antlers five inches or shorter.

...

*(g) "Bull elk" means an elk with antlers longer than five inches.*

...

(u) "Spike bull" means a bull elk which has at least one antler beam with no branching above the ears. Branched means a projection on an antler longer than one inch, 
measured from its base to its tip.

You can shoot any legal bull in any of the "any bull" units, which are the gray colored units on page 58 and 59 of the regulation book here.

You can also shoot any dusky or ruffed grouse with that handgun of yours, but not with the rifle. Grouse live in the same area as the elk for the most part and are really good eating. You don't need any kind of permit as long as you have a valid hunting or combo license, and the possession limit is four. You should be aware of the differences between dusky/ruffies and sage/sharp-tailed grouse as it is only legal to shoot sage and sharps with a tag that is obtained through the draw system....they don't normally live in the same areas and they do look pretty different but it's still a good idea to know. Upland game guidebook: https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2019-20_upland_turkey.pdf


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

“Can’t Hunt in Britain”?
You for real Jenna?
There is a lot of hunting in Britain.
Now we know Jenna is a fake.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I have always heard that there is only a moderate amount of big game hunting for the rich and very rich in Britain. You have to belong to a club where you keep all your guns and pay dues. Not to mention the super segmented hunting areas, all of which you have to have separate memberships to in order to hunt there. Maybe "big game" is the operative term here. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

This is the October issue which focuses on birds of course.
During deer season the issues are more centered on big game and rifles.
Rich is a relative word on how you direct the resources you have in relation to your level of dedication.
The same exact thing is happening to us, right here, right now.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

So I say that and then go look for information on it and find this article:

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ea...0000-deer-must-be-culled-in-UK-each-year.html

Why the hell are they talking about a cull when they could just let people hunt them? You picked the right country, Jenna.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Jedidiah said:


> Well it doesn't really matter to you this season because you can shoot either in the units you are allowed to hunt in. Like I said, I made a dumb mistake before (like many other times of course.) So I'm going to quote the regulations here. you should do this every time you try to help with your current record
> 
> You can also shoot any dusky or ruffed grouse with that handgun of yours, but not with the rifle. the handgun has to be firing 'shot' meaning bb's, you should probably make that clear. A lot of this thread feels like the blind leading the blind' Grouse live in the same area as the elk for the most part and are really good eating. You don't need any kind of permit as long as you have a valid hunting or combo license, and the possession limit is four. You should be aware of the differences between dusky/ruffies and sage/sharp-tailed grouse as it is only legal to shoot sage and sharps with a tag that is obtained through the draw system....they don't normally live in the same areas and they do look pretty different but it's still a good idea to know. Upland game guidebook: https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2019-20_upland_turkey.pdf


This thread is really something else :shock:


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Now I know how I’m getting all your honey holes next year! 😂👌


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

You're right, regulations from here on out. Here is the quote from the upland game book on taking upland game:

You may hunt and harvest upland game
with any of the following:
• Archery equipment, including a draw
lock
• A crossbow
• A shotgun no larger than 10 gauge
• A handgun
Ammunition for shotguns and handguns
must be one-half ounce or more of shot that
ranges in size from no. 2 through no. 8.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

elkunited said:


> If too personal, you can ignore. Where in Britain are you from and how long have you been here?


It's Ok i don't mind. I grew up in Cornwall but lived in London before coming to Utah. Work brought me here - already answering your next question


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Lone_Hunter said:


> themockingjaye
> 
> The skepticism your encountering is asking about areas. That will get some hackles up. So you started off on the wrong foot. Check this thread if you haven't seen it already. There's a big difference between asking "how to fish" and "asking for a fish".
> 
> ...


Thanks these are really excellent tips. So I'd asked the staff at the sportsmans warehouse about more than one knife and was told that one knife should be sufficient. Why would I need more than one? One being a saw the other for meat?


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> It actually doesn't matter to you this season because you can shoot either in the units you are allowed to hunt in. Like I said, I made a dumb mistake before (like many other times of course.) So I'm going to quote the regulations here. From https://wildlife.utah.gov/r657-5.html :
> 
> R657-5-2. Definitions.
> (1) Terms used in this rule are defined in Section 23-13-2.
> ...


Ok thanks for clarifying that 

I didn't know that about grouse, not even considered it. I'll look up the info you posted.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Since you'll be hunting alone and are worried about puncturing it's guts, use the gutless method. Video posted below. Personally, I do it cleaner than what's in the video and skin it all the way back on the side I'm working on, but you get the gist.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

shaner said:


> "Can't Hunt in Britain"?
> You for real Jenna?
> There is a lot of hunting in Britain.
> Now we know Jenna is a fake.


In the highlands (Scotland) you can. But for the most part you can only hunt rabbits with an air rifle in England, and even then you need special permit. My friends grandad owned a farm growing up and he let me shoot it one time. Besides that I've never heard of anyone hunting there. If it is permitted it's usually reserved for the upper class folk. Fox hunting is popular with those kind of people. Unfortunately for the commoners it isn't legal.

Why does everyone presume that I'm a fake on here?


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ray said:


> Since you'll be hunting alone and are worried about puncturing it's guts, use the gutless method. Video posted below. Personally, I do it cleaner than what's in the video and skin it all the way back on the side I'm working on, but you get the gist.


Great thank, will check this out.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Threads like this make me feel a lot better about my first go around on the forum Basically mockingbird you have honestly been treated pretty good. What airborne was talking about, specifically the part where you aren't going to be successful, I thought to myself when they told me...."yeah right. 120 percent I got this" going in i knew I could haul weight and hike and with a ton of research and growing up here (albeit moved for a little over a decade and came back) , I am still yet to prove these guys wrong. I thought at the very least with all my hard work I'm going to AT LEAST get lucky....not yet and I've put in quite a bit of time away from my wife and kids. Mind you my wife is a stay at home mom going to college full time and home schooling my five kids and I work full time while going to school part time. What I am saying is is I have very little time and the time I do have I've put into hunting this year and have yet filled a tag. Gotta dedicate yourself as mentioned above it's more of a life style I'm coming to find out.
It isnt just about being physically fit or being able to call an animal. There is a huge experience gap between those two things and a lot more than one just learns from a book or the internet or a forum. 
The reality is is to be consistent this hunting thing is going to take time and experience. 
This is my first year. I've disagreed with some topics and people here on the forum and am slowly finding I was wrong. BUT ya gotta have that 100 percent positive go get it done attitude and not let any thought of failure creep in your mind. 
Failure is not an option.

As I said before, good luck! (And have fun!!!)

Edit for clarity: I tried to leave the whole my life part out but the point was every bit of extra time ya got give it to hunting. Even then it isnt a given but you'll have a better chance first year. (I hope so anyways)
BtW, I'm having a freaking BLAST doing it. So seriously, have fun.

That is unless you are from Utah, grew up here and are trolling as mentioned above. 🤨😑😕😒😨😱😠😠😠😠


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> shaner said:
> 
> 
> > "Can't Hunt in Britain"?
> ...


They're a bunch of old farts that are accustom to only arguing with dudes on here. If you were a dude and posted what you did, they would have gone for blood!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ray said:


> They're a bunch of old farts that are accustom to only arguing with dudes on here. If you were a dude and posted what you did, they would have gone for blood!


Yeah lets all be friendly.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

olibooger said:


> Threads like this make me feel a lot better about my first go around on the forum Basically mockingbird you have honestly been treated pretty good. What airborne was talking about, specifically the part where you aren't going to be successful, I thought to myself when they told me...."yeah right. 120 percent I got this" going in i knew I could haul weight and hike and with a ton of research and growing up here (albeit moved for a little over a decade and came back) , I am still yet to prove these guys wrong. I thought at the very least with all my hard work I'm going to AT LEAST get lucky....not yet and I've put in quite a bit of time away from my wife and kids. Mind you my wife is a stay at home mom going to college full time and home schooling my five kids and I work full time while going to school part time. What I am saying is is I have very little time and the time I do have I've put into hunting this year and have yet filled a tag. Gotta dedicate yourself as mentioned above it's more of a life style I'm coming to find out.
> It isnt just about being physically fit or being able to call an animal. There is a huge experience gap between those two things and a lot more than one just learns from a book or the internet or a forum.
> The reality is is to be consistent this hunting thing is going to take time and experience.
> This is my first year. I've disagreed with some topics and people here on the forum and am slowly finding I was wrong. BUT ya gotta have that 100 percent positive go get it done attitude and not let any thought of failure creep in your mind.
> ...


Thanks for the advice but I'm also staying optimistic.

I massively overestimated what I thought I was carrying most weekends I've been out hiking. I found a luggage scale and used it on my backpack - came a little shy of 40lbs - feel a bit silly now thinking I was carrying 75lbs >>O

Already learning that I'm going to need to make hunting friends fast!

By the way, what does this mean?: #x1f928;&#128529;&#128533;&#128530;&#128552;&#128561;&#128544;&#128544;&#128544;&#x1f620


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

themockingjaye said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > They're a bunch of old farts that are accustom to only arguing with dudes on here. If you were a dude and posted what you did, they would have gone for blood!
> ...


Ever seen two bulls clash antlers together to try and gain dominance? Same concept here lol.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

It means whatever the face expression makes you feel like it means I suppose. 

One thing I did do just to train was duct tape a 60# bag of dry quikcrete from home depot to a cheap walmart hauling pack ~25$ and just walked with it to get miles in all summer. 
Bring bear spray when you go into the mountains.

Anywho. I'm in my first year so I dont have much else to offer besides what I already have.
Good luck and have fun...oh and of course BE SAFE!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

olibooger said:


> It means whatever the face expression makes you feel like it means I suppose.
> 
> One thing I did do just to train was duct tape a 60# bag of dry quikcrete from home depot to a cheap walmart hauling pack ~25$ and just walked with it to get miles in all summer.
> Bring bear spray when you go into the mountains.
> ...


I see, the emojis just show up as codes for me for some reason, I can't actually see what they are. Probably better that way. Yeh I've been hauling around 40lbs - I'll weigh my pack down a bit more when I go hiking this weekend so I get used to the weight. Thanks for all the advice and goodnight


----------



## KalebReese (Sep 5, 2016)

My buddy killed a 6x6 the first year we ever went elk hunting so it can be done (even if the chances are low). That was up in the Unitas. We got a lot of good advice from this website and some not so good advice. Try to stay positive and it will be a really fun experience. Yes Good luck this year!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

themockingjaye said:


> Thanks these are really excellent tips. So I'd asked the staff at the sportsmans warehouse about more than one knife and was told that one knife should be sufficient. Why would I need more than one? One being a saw the other for meat?


Knives dull. You'll need a sharp knife if you want to be quick and efficient. I found that once my knife dulled some, it was slowing me down. Less important in October, but more important in August.

Also, you don't need a saw. It's just extra weight in your pack that you could do without. Watch the different dressing methods you can find on youtube.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

Can't go wrong with a Buck knife, plus they have a lifetime guarantee.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Jedidiah, culling in Britain means to hunt them with a rifle.
In certain areas some hunters are allowed 5 deer/year.

Jenna, my apologies to you for calling you a fake.
The more I read your posts the more you seem legit.
I hope you have a great season.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the subject of knifes, if you use a standard knife have a way to sharpen it and know how to sharpen it. 

A lot of hunters have gone to the razor type of replaceable knife where when it is dull you can just swap blades.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

olibooger said:


> I thought it was just funny. The coordinates were to a place called good luck. . Hehe
> 
> Basically this far into my first year I've learned what I learned isnt what I thought it was going to be and to keep learning. Keep grinding it out with boots on the ground. And, OnX on my phone decided to go bonkers a mile into the Uintah woods. So flagging tape helps.
> Seriously keep grinding every day possible.
> That's all I got.


I would highly recommend against using flagging tape. Some animals (elk specifically) will sometimes chew the tape off the branches you tie them to. Or, you might have a hunter come through the area that doesn't like seeing people put flagging tape on public land, so then you'll end up without flags and be completely lost.

I always do a combo of cell phone GPS and paper map as a back up. If you check your position on your phone often, then you'll have an idea of where you are on your paper map if the phone goes out.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> On the subject of knifes, if you use a standard knife have a way to sharpen it and know how to sharpen it.
> 
> A lot of hunters have gone to the razor type of replaceable knife where when it is dull you can just swap blades.


As usual, Critter is 100% correct.

Personally, I carry a replaceable blade and a fixed. I like the versatility of having both.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

elkunited said:


> themockingjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Ray said:
> ...


That's exactly what it is! &#128514;&#128591;


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

themockingjaye said:


> Hello
> 
> So I'm not sure exactly how this works, is there like an unwritten code between hunters where you don't tell others (who are essentially your competitors for hunting an Elk, right?) the areas where there might have been sightings of Elk?


It's definitely not unwritten. Look back at some of the threads of people asking for recommendations on areas to hunt elk. They will pretty often get reemed, be given false information, or just get general suggestions on learning how to find elk. It seems most of the responses in this thread are a little nicer than usual. Try to milk it!



> Physically I'm pretty fit and so could hike with a backpack inland (by that I mean away from trails/roads, where Elk are more likely to be wandering). I've done some research on the kind of areas they are likely to be in and also on their tracks, tree marking, and poop - to help me track one down hopefully. I've also gone and bought some of the female urine (which really stinks, BAD) to spray and attract a male.


Elk are where you find them is a very accurate statement, but also really annoying. You may find them 5 miles from a road, or you may find them 1/2 mile from a road. It really depends on the location of resources they need, the time of year, the hunting pressure, and other influences such as sheep and/or cattle.

Their tracks are somewhat hard to pick out of there are other ungulates in the area. Young cattle can look similar to large elk and the untrained eye will easily mistake deer or moose tracks for elk. Search the internet ALOT for information on that. Cattle are generally much more wide and round than elk, deer are generally smaller and more narrow an pointed, and moose are generally larger and more pointed. Moose tracks will also show the dew claw behind the main print (most of the time), whereas elk usually only show the dew claw if they're running or moving really quickly in very soft ground.

Elk poop can vary greatly in shape and size... it depends on what they've been eating. If it's moist vegetation (like the Uintas), then it may be more clumpy and dimpled. If they've been eating more dry vegetation, then it may look more like chocolate covered almonds.

Be careful with the use of your cow scent. It can be useful, but lots of times if you're using it to attract them in to get a shot, then that means they'll be coming in from downwind of you... which is NOT good. You need to try to always stay downwind from the animal or even better, the wind should be at a 90 degree angle between you and the animal. Get yourself a WINDCHECKER!



> I do have a buddy who will hopefully come out with me on a few excursions, should I hunt an Elk as I'll definitely need help carrying 400lbs of meat out.


It will likely be closer to 250lbs of meat. Unless you're a behemoth of a person, I wouldn't expect to be able to carry more than 100lbs on your back in the mountains. Even that is a stretch for a lot of people.



> 1) What areas have Elk been spotted in (Easting/Northing or Bearing will be useful, or general area for me to google and mark out on a map).


Search through threads on this forum. You'll be able to pull out decent information on where you might be able to find elk.



> 2) If you don't have hunting buddies to go with, has anyone had success in making friends here?


I know some people have. I've made plans with a couple people to meet up and hunt together at some point, but haven't done so yet.



> 3) If you don't have hunting buddies and need to pack out an Elk by yourself and can only pack say 150lbs (MAX) during a single trip, how long does it take for the meat to spoil? If you cut the elk up and bag the meat and leave it hanging from a tree to avoid insects crawling over it or other predators stealing it - how long do you have before it spoils?


For some really good information on meat spoilage, look for the episode on meat care from the Elk Talk podcast. It's a newer episode and it's got some good information. In summary, there's a LOT of factors that play into how quickly meat will spoil. Moisture, temperature, and time are the biggest factors. Minimize all of those. Get QUALITY game bags. The cheapest quality bags I know of are the Allen _Backcountry_ Game quarter bags. I think they're $45 for a 4 pack. Don't get the cheaper ones of this brand. They're stretchy cotton and you don't want those. For general timeline, if you're hunting in October up high, then the temps may give you 24-36 hours to get the meat into a cooler. That's really general though, so you need to do research.



> 4) I've seen plenty of hunters not wear the blaze orange you're supposed to in Utah. Is that the law? What happens if you're caught not wearing it? I just bought lots of camo gear and feel it's a shame to not wear it...


Read the Big Game Regulations.



> 5) Would having a buddy with you not increase noise by amplifying your footsteps which would basically give wildlife a warning that you're near by? I'm wandering perhaps if going out by myself is a better idea.


If the person is an experienced hunter, it shouldn't be an issue. But, the noise level of your walking matters to varying extents depending on what type of hunting you're doing. Still hunting, spot and stalk, stand hunting, etc.



> 6) Would you recommend hiking inland say 5 miles, setting up camp and then scouting the area at dawn for wildlife, and basically making it a weekend trip rather than waking up early and looking for elk the whole day knowing it's not the best idea to hike too far inland... as you might be too tired for the long return journey with an Elk on your back.


Everyone has a different approach. Some people will drive around late at night or really really early morning and throw out some location bugles to try to find them. Some people will set up a basecamp some distance from their car and do day hikes out from there to hunt. Some people will camp near their car and do day hikes out from there. It just depends on the area and what you've found to work and how physically fit you are.

Here are some other general tips, because it's hard to tell how much backcountry experience you have:

1) always have your backcountry safety essentials: paper map, compass, a couple of knives and a sharpener, bear spray, emergency space blanket, redundant water treatment options, etc

2) for navigation: I know a lot of people swear by OnX. But, I think it's way overpriced. I LOVE caltopo. Their system on the computer is free. You can download their app on a cell phone for free. To download maps and use it offline, I think the minimum price is $20 per year. It does everything (I think) that OnX does, plus more. But, you have to play with it alot and get to know how to use it proficiently. Also always carry a backup paper map and compass. The cell phone based GPS mapping apps are great for marking spots of interest, etc.

3) Some great learning resources are: this forum, the internet in general, the DWR hunt planner on the computer (you can find pretty specific information on areas to find elk. Select a specific hunt, then click the unit of interest on the drop down menu), there are loads of great elk podcasts (Interview with the hunting masters, elk talk, etc), Paul Medel's Elknut phone app is really cheap for the amount of information that it contains... it's a really useful learning tool.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

For tracking, if you have the space, nothing beats a can of water based fluorescent marking paint.
A small, dime size spot painted on blood drops really helps paint a picture of which way a poorly hit animal may go.
If you lose the trail, take a deep breath and study your ‘paint trail’ to put another piece of the puzzle in place.
Don’t go crazy with the paint can and next rain storm it is all gone.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Just want to say thank you to Jenna for getting the new guy a lot of good information. I should have started as Ashley from New Zealand....🤔


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

olibooger said:


> Just want to say thank you to Jenna for getting the new guy a lot of good information. I should have started as Ashley from New Zealand....&#129300;


Now this is hilarious! &#128514;&#128076;


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

elkunited said:


> Can't go wrong with a Buck knife, plus they have a lifetime guarantee.


Thats the knife I have, plus a sharpener. I think I'd be good on that


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

This works too, it will work on blood that is weeks old...the recipe I do mixes three parts hydrogen peroxide to one part water and add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring. The foam comes up orange, and does work well...you can test it with some smears from a package of ground beef. (One of the _legal_ things my dad and uncles taught me...unless I'm wrong again.)


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

olibooger said:


> I'm on a J7. The red head of the Samsung "S" series.
> I have four maps saved of the area I'm going into just in case I lose service. Well naturally I lost service but I had the maps so it would track where I was but the GPS wouldnt coordinate where i was going. When i touch the locate icon twice and it shows my location plus the sonar looking beam fully extended in the direction I'm headed. Like the compass was off. The beam thingy sort of bounced around in different directions. I tested it in relation to the sun to know it wasnt functioning correctly. My test only worked once and it was super cloudy and raining the majority of the hunt. It also wouldn't track my footsteps. I've used the tracker before and it worked. But for some reason the Uintahs only showed my location moving somewhere with no track.
> 
> After leaving the Uintahs I told myself I would have a laminated map of the area I was hunting and a compass in the future.


We have found that the key on onyx is to to download the maps of the area and save them before going into the woods, then as long as you are visible to to the satalites (GPS works without cell service) then it works pretty good so far.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

rtockstein said:


> It's definitely not unwritten. Look back at some of the threads of people asking for recommendations on areas to hunt elk. They will pretty often get reemed, be given false information, or just get general suggestions on learning how to find elk. It seems most of the responses in this thread are a little nicer than usual. Try to milk it!
> 
> Elk are where you find them is a very accurate statement, but also really annoying. You may find them 5 miles from a road, or you may find them 1/2 mile from a road. It really depends on the location of resources they need, the time of year, the hunting pressure, and other influences such as sheep and/or cattle.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for the ton of info.

I spotted a lot of deer/elk/moose poop in the uintas on my last scout trip (2 weeks ago). One was a fresh batch which led me straight to the moose I then saw. With the others it was difficult to work out what animal the poop and tracks had come from, and I think that's really down to expereince. So it's real good to know how vegetation/environment affect what you're seeing. Something I'd not thought about before.

Being downwind is a common thing that's come up on this thread, again, not something Id paid much attention to. Will do from now on.

I've been overestimating what I can carry. Initially I thought I was carrying around 75lbs on my weekend hikes, actually its more like 40lbs. However that pack isn't too heavy for me. I think I could double it's weight, and probably carry 80lbs for a few miles. So with a partner, that's would be two trips to pack out an Elk if it weighs 250lbs. That sounds feasible still. By myself, I might not be able to pack it out unless I'm within a mile from the road. Getting better perspective!

24-36 hours to get meat to a cooler is a lot more than I expected. From the time I kill an elk to the time I physically get it to a cooler would probably be about 8 hours. I imagine carving up the elk fully would take 2-3 hours, hiking back a few miles, twice, another 3-4 hours tops, then the drive home, 1 hour.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

For what it's worth, I do a combination of looking up the land ownership on the hunt planner and then downloading the offline map in Google Maps on my phone. (Click the menu in the upper left and then "Offline maps"...it lets you select an area to download.) You've pretty much talked me into trying OnX again, especially with all the sales they have for it on camofire.com.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

shaner said:


> For tracking, if you have the space, nothing beats a can of water based fluorescent marking paint.
> A small, dime size spot painted on blood drops really helps paint a picture of which way a poorly hit animal may go.
> If you lose the trail, take a deep breath and study your 'paint trail' to put another piece of the puzzle in place.
> Don't go crazy with the paint can and next rain storm it is all gone.


Ok are you talking about tracking the animal once its dead? SO you can find where you killed it after packing out the first lot of meat? Is this alternate to the tracker tape? And where do you get this stuff or do you make it?


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

With it getting cooler, things are looking better for spoilage. My experience with elk meat as a kid was usually stuff that had sat in a cooler for a couple days, and they would call it "gamey" which in reality I found out to be "half-spoiled". You can put a sleeping bag over a cooler to insulate it and keep direct sun off while hiking back to the kill, especially if you have nowhere to put it but inside your hot car. Shade is better of course....I stretch the ice in my cooler by freezing a couple gallons of water (with some water removed to avoid splitting the jugs) that last longer than cubed ice, and a layer of those blue ice packs made of hard plastic. You camp alot so you probably have that covered but I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

themockingjaye said:


> Ok are you talking about tracking the animal once its dead? SO you can find where you killed it after packing out the first lot of meat? Is this alternate to the tracker tape? And where do you get this stuff or do you make it?


He's also talking about following a blood trail of an animal that was poorly hit, through whatever combination of factors when the shot was taken. You can hit an elk through a lung and while it will almost definitely die, it could be half a mile away. Though sometimes they get a full passhthrough like that and it clots up and they live.

I've been told it's a good idea, maybe debateable, for new rifle hunters to internalize the idea of the follow up shot. You take your first shot and you can either see that it wasn't great or you suspect it wasn't. If you aren't thinking about the followup shot at that moment, you'll stand there for 10-15 seconds until the animal either drops or bolts and leads you on a tracking adventure. Also if an animal does get hit and runs, conventional wisdom says to wait 30 minutes up to an hour before trying to approach it so that it can bleed out and not bolt again.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is no problem with the tracker tape or survey tape. But on your last trip out gather up what you have hanging and don't leave any in the wilds.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I mentioned using flagging tape, (for blood trails) because it gets you off your battery dependent GPS, and is more readily visible. It's a bad situation where it's getting dark, you can't see past your headlamp, your game bags are at least a mile in down hill through a lot of dead fall and thick brush, and your primary means of locating them is a waypoint on a phone that is at 19% charge because you've been using the dang thing all day. Ode to good ole fashioned paper maps and compass i guess. 



As critter mentioned, just pick them up when your done.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, you got a tag, so you are going hunting. Here is the advise I give to rookies...get in an area that has elk...like the Uinta Mts and road hunt the he** out of it. Elk make calls mostly early morning and late evening, so be out there driving around and stop every 1/2 mile or so or when in a location where you can hear good and sit quietly for 10-15 minutes and listen. Also, elk will call all night long and the middle of the night is a great time to "locate listen" (no, you can't shot one until daylight and NEVER shine any light out into the woods...that's also the law!). After you locate one or more in an area, then pack up and go after it. Good luck.
PS, and no, I am too dam* old to really care what the "boot leather" guys think of me. And by the way, since you are along, maybe you ought to try and only shoot one within a 1/2 mile or less or so from a road. :smile:


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

BPturkeys said:


> OK, you got a tag, so you are going hunting. Here is the advise I give to rookies...get in an area that has elk...like the Uinta Mts and road hunt the he** out of it. Elk make calls mostly early morning and late evening, so be out there driving around and stop every 1/2 mile or so or when in a location where you can hear good and sit quietly for 10-15 minutes and listen. Also, elk will call all night long and the middle of the night is a great time to "locate listen" (no, you can't shot one until daylight and NEVER shine any light out into the woods...that's also the law!). After you locate one or more in an area, then pack up and go after it. Good luck.
> PS, and no, I am too dam* old to really care what the "boot leather" guys think of me. And by the way, since you are along, maybe you ought to try and only shoot one within a 1/2 mile or less or so from a road. :smile:


Ok sounds good. Whats that about not shining light at night though? Are you not allowed to hunt during the night? What if you're camping and one happens to approach your camp area?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> BPturkeys said:
> 
> 
> > OK, you got a tag, so you are going hunting. Here is the advise I give to rookies...get in an area that has elk...like the Uinta Mts and road hunt the he** out of it. Elk make calls mostly early morning and late evening, so be out there driving around and stop every 1/2 mile or so or when in a location where you can hear good and sit quietly for 10-15 minutes and listen. Also, elk will call all night long and the middle of the night is a great time to "locate listen" (no, you can't shot one until daylight and NEVER shine any light out into the woods...that's also the law!). After you locate one or more in an area, then pack up and go after it. Good luck.
> ...


There are legal shooting hours, once it gets so dark you legally can't shoot.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

This is the best troll post I’ve seen in awhile. If it’s a guy asking they can pound sand, but a girl asking and guys are jumping at the chance to personally take a girl out to their secret spots. 

You do realize “Jenna” is probably a dude, right? I’ve made fake female accounts to test this theory and asked for specific hunting information on Facebook and guess what, Gps coordinates to exact stand locations for me to use, as well as many offers to be personally guided by guys. Several of them called me “hun, sweetheart, baby, etc...” , married men and are offering to go back packing or take me out and we could sleep in his camp trailer together. One of those same dudes, has commented on this post..... haha

Everyone can be anyone on line. Remember that. It’s just funny to see the response a female gets versus a male, asking the same questions


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Hunting hours
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-6 
You may take big game animals from 30 minutes before official sunrise until 30 minutes after official sunset.


Spotlighting
You may not use a spotlight, headlight or other artificial light to take or locate any protected wildlife (including big game) if you have any of the following weapons in your possession:
• Rifle
•Shotgun
•Archery equipment
•Airgun
•Crossbow
•Muzzleloader
The use of a spotlight or other artificial light in any area where protected wildlife are generally found is considered probable cause of attempting to locate protected wildlife.
The provisions of this section do not apply to the use of the headlights of a motor vehicle, illuminated sight pins on a bow or other artificial light in a usual manner where there is no attempt or intent to locate protected wildlife.

In addition, the above restrictions do not apply to concealed firearm permit holders, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed firearm to hunt or take wildlife.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> With it getting cooler, things are looking better for spoilage. My experience with elk meat as a kid was usually stuff that had sat in a cooler for a couple days, and they would call it "gamey" which in reality I found out to be "half-spoiled". You can put a sleeping bag over a cooler to insulate it and keep direct sun off while hiking back to the kill, especially if you have nowhere to put it but inside your hot car. Shade is better of course....I stretch the ice in my cooler by freezing a couple gallons of water (with some water removed to avoid splitting the jugs) that last longer than cubed ice, and a layer of those blue ice packs made of hard plastic. You camp alot so you probably have that covered but I thought I'd mention it.


This is what I did. In addition to using a sleeping bag (or in place if you don't have a spare sleeping bag), get a couple of emergency space blankets. You can wrap them around your coolers to help keep them cool if it is particularly sunny or hot.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

sheepassassin said:


> This is the best troll post I've seen in awhile. If it's a guy asking they can pound sand, but a girl asking and guys are jumping at the chance to personally take a girl out to their secret spots.
> 
> You do realize "Jenna" is probably a dude, right? I've made fake female accounts to test this theory and asked for specific hunting information on Facebook and guess what, Gps coordinates to exact stand locations for me to use, as well as many offers to be personally guided by guys. Several of them called me "hun, sweetheart, baby, etc..." , married men and are offering to go back packing or take me out and we could sleep in his camp trailer together. One of those same dudes, has commented on this post..... haha
> 
> Everyone can be anyone on line. Remember that. It's just funny to see the response a female gets versus a male, asking the same questions


ha that is true. *** Not saying I think the person is a troll, but some of this probably happens. I also figured that the more specific questions on tactics etc are answered more favorably than general questions like "where do I go"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

When you wonder why people think that you are not who you seam to be you need to look at some of the questions that you are asking.

Such as using a light at night to hunt among other things.

I highly suggest that you down load the Field Regulations or pick up a copy of them anywhere that sells hunting licenses such as any sporting goods store or Walmart. Then read them.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/guidebooks/2019_field_regs.pdf


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

sheepassassin said:


> This is the best troll post I've seen in awhile. If it's a guy asking they can pound sand, but a girl asking and guys are jumping at the chance to personally take a girl out to their secret spots.
> 
> You do realize "Jenna" is probably a dude, right? I've made fake female accounts to test this theory and asked for specific hunting information on Facebook and guess what, Gps coordinates to exact stand locations for me to use, as well as many offers to be personally guided by guys. Several of them called me "hun, sweetheart, baby, etc..." , married men and are offering to go back packing or take me out and we could sleep in his camp trailer together. One of those same dudes, has commented on this post..... haha
> 
> Everyone can be anyone on line. Remember that. It's just funny to see the response a female gets versus a male, asking the same questions


Personally, I missed the whole gender thing. Saw someone mention it earlier, but honestly, I don't give a ****. If someone is honest and sincere in asking "HOW" I'm willing to help. I'm self taught, so I understand it's a tough row to hoe starting out.

But if they asked WHERE, I don't care what is or isn't hanging between their legs, they can pound sand. There is only two situations where I'll tell someone where. If they've done me a favor (for example, a fella gave me a lift back to camp when i was staggering down skyline drive and about ready to pass out - I let that guy see my OnX waypoints), or if I can see they've been scouting their asses off but coming up with a short straw, then i might say something, or point them in the general direction If i like them. Online forum? Never.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> Hunting hours
> Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-6
> You may take big game animals from 30 minutes before official sunrise until 30 minutes after official sunset.
> 
> ...


Okay great to know this! I do have a concealed weapons permit, so I;m good there. But good to know hunting isn't allowed.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

rtockstein said:


> This is what I did. In addition to using a sleeping bag (or in place if you don't have a spare sleeping bag), get a couple of emergency space blankets. You can wrap them around your coolers to help keep them cool if it is particularly sunny or hot.


ok so the emergency blankets aren;t intended just in case one got lost while hunting and needed to camp out, rather for maintaining the meat temperature.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Critter said:


> When you wonder why people think that you are not who you seam to be you need to look at some of the questions that you are asking.
> 
> Such as using a light at night to hunt among other things.
> 
> ...


It's ok I really don't care if people want to doubt who I am. There's a couple of people here who I've text and can verify I'm who I am if they want to. But you know, I don't really look at people here and think whether they're guys or not, it really makes little difference in terms of the the conversation at large. If you're responding because you think I'm a needy girl, your more than welcome not to. In fact I'd rather you just took the ego and gender aspect out of this thread. If you want to contribute and help each other, make new friends etc then you're in the right place.

By the way none of this is aimed at you Critter, just using the post to respond at large.

Yes i do have the regulations booklets. When you're not looking for specific information and dry reading, there's alot you miss, I tend to read over those parts, and pay more attention to what I'm looking for when questions come up in dialogue with others. This way of learning works better for me as someone may mention one thing, which leads to another question, which enlightens you on a law you weren't aware of and suddenly realize is pretty important.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it's really only your business if you want to pretend to be a girl, sheep.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

themockingjaye said:


> Ok sounds good. Whats that about not shining light at night though? Are you not allowed to hunt during the night? What if you're camping and one happens to approach your camp area?


You need to READ the guide Book!

From the Guide Book:

Spotlighting
You may not use a spotlight, headlight
or other artificial light to take or locate any
protected wildlife (including big game) if you
have any of the following weapons in your
possession:
• Rifle
•Shotgun
•Archery equipment
•Airgun
•Crossbow
•Muzzleloader
The use of a spotlight or other artificial
light in any area where protected wildlife are
generally found is considered probable cause of
attempting to locate protected wildlife.
The provisions of this section do not apply
to the use of the headlights of a motor vehicle,
illuminated sight pins on a bow or other artificial light in a usual manner where there is no
attempt or intent to locate protected wildlife.
In addition, the above restrictions do not
apply to concealed firearm permit holders, provided the person is not utilizing the concealed
firearm to hunt or take wildlife.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I honestly don’t understand why there’s this much attention geared towards the OP sex. Who cares if it’s a dude or a chick? At the end of the day, it’s an individual trying to get into something we all love and cherish. We should welcome people with open arms. I’m not saying give out your hard earned spots, but be willing to give guidance.

I love giving new hunters guidance, not everyone has the privilege of having their grandfather teach them as I have.

Honestly, I wish all newcomers that were looking for help got this much attention.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

themockingjaye said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> > This is what I did. In addition to using a sleeping bag (or in place if you don't have a spare sleeping bag), get a couple of emergency space blankets. You can wrap them around your coolers to help keep them cool if it is particularly sunny or hot.
> ...


BOTH. you absolutely need one for Backcountry travel way more than for your coolers. if you only have one, then don't use it for your coolers and take it with you. you especially need that, as well as your other basic emergency Backcountry safety measures when you are going to be up there in October!


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Ray said:


> I honestly don't understand why there's this much attention geared towards the OP sex. Who cares if it's a dude or a chick? At the end of the day, it's an individual trying to get into something we all love and cherish. We should welcome people with open arms. I'm not saying give out your hard earned spots, but be willing to give guidance.
> 
> I love giving new hunters guidance, not everyone has the privilege of having their grandfather teach them as I have.
> 
> Honestly, I wish all newcomers that were looking for help got this much attention.


+1 on this. I enjoy teaching people about hunting. I luckily grew up hunting with all of my family, but my two step kids have absolutely no interest in it.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

rtockstein said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > I honestly don't understand why there's this much attention geared towards the OP sex. Who cares if it's a dude or a chick? At the end of the day, it's an individual trying to get into something we all love and cherish. We should welcome people with open arms. I'm not saying give out your hard earned spots, but be willing to give guidance.
> ...


I feel you there! Luckily, both of my step kids love hunting and fishing! I think a lot that has to do with how little they were when I came into their lives. Now I got a new one to teach, even if he was born in the middle of archery season, I'm pretty pumped to teach him! &#128514;


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

rtockstein said:


> BOTH. you absolutely need one for Backcountry travel way more than for your coolers. if you only have one, then don't use it for your coolers and take it with you. you especially need that, as well as your other basic emergency Backcountry safety measures when you are going to be up there in October!


OP might want to have their emergency kit ready if they don't already. Just sayin. In it, should be everything you need to survive an unexpected stay overnight, and not get hypothermia.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> This is the best troll post I've seen in awhile. If it's a guy asking they can pound sand, but a girl asking and guys are jumping at the chance to personally take a girl out to their secret spots.
> 
> You do realize "Jenna" is probably a dude, right? I've made fake female accounts to test this theory and asked for specific hunting information on Facebook and guess what, Gps coordinates to exact stand locations for me to use, as well as many offers to be personally guided by guys. Several of them called me "hun, sweetheart, baby, etc..." , married men and are offering to go back packing or take me out and we could sleep in his camp trailer together. One of those same dudes, has commented on this post..... haha
> 
> Everyone can be anyone on line. Remember that. It's just funny to see the response a female gets versus a male, asking the same questions


Yep this sums it up boys! I figured Sheepassasin was trangender!!!!! Everything makes sense now!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Yep this sums it up boys! I figured Sheepassasin was trangender!!!!! Everything makes sense now!


A cop making false claims or derogatory assumptions about someone they've never met?? No they would never do that :roll: thanks for living up to my opinion of them!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Aznative said:


> sheepassassin said:
> 
> 
> > This is the best troll post I've seen in awhile. If it's a guy asking they can pound sand, but a girl asking and guys are jumping at the chance to personally take a girl out to their secret spots.
> ...


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I kind of figured that Jenna was Shaun the whole time. 

But what do I know?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm suddenly feeling so.... gender confused.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ray said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;


Oh geez, lets cool this down a notch and Ray do everyone a favor and confirm you've seen a pic of me, to put this nonsense to rest.

For the record, Ray didn't ask for a pic, he's a married dad, he sent me a pic of him and his family to confirm who he is so I did the same.

Congrats on being a father again by the way


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;
> ...


'Tis true, Jenna is in fact a woman and her name is in fact Jenna. Don't know why there's so much skepticism surrounding that.

As for Sheepassassin's transformation, the jury is still out.

In all seriousness, this is the way it should be with all newcomers to the forum, let's be willing to share advice and answer questions. We don't need to belittle people for asking questions they don't know the answers to.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;


Ray have you found you a 4 pointer yet? I heard there might be another one left on the manti.

Do you do all your scouting on line?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;
> ...


Not yet, but I got my fingers crossed! &#129310;


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Not yet, but I got my fingers crossed! &#129310;


Well I'm putting my money on the 4 pointer for the win in this chess match, but I wish you the best of luck! They can be elusive


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Not yet, but I got my fingers crossed! &#129310;
> ...


Only time will tell good sir. Or should I say ma'am? &#129300;


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > Yep this sums it up boys! I figured Sheepassasin was trangender!!!!! Everything makes sense now!
> ...


Hey Sheepy its all good bud. See yes cops have sense of humors we have to that way we can shrug stuff off and deal with stuff that some cant. Its called poking fun at another. Your statement again kinda shows the snowflake in ya. Thats fine too as it is what it is. But not all Officers are bad. I hope you meet one who changes your mind someday.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Now let’s stop hijacking this thread and get it back on course.

Jenna, have you put together an emergency kit? What all are you packing in with you? Perhaps we can help you shed some weight in the bag.


----------



## elkunited (Aug 16, 2019)

This conversation has been quite interesting and entertaining to say the least. Many people now have access to a great deal of information on elk hunting.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

themockingjaye said:


> Oh geez, lets cool this down a notch and Ray do everyone a favor and confirm you've seen a pic of me, to put this nonsense to rest.
> 
> For the record, Ray didn't ask for a pic, he's a married dad, he sent me a pic of him and his family to confirm who he is so I did the same.
> 
> Congrats on being a father again by the way


You're suspect!! I'm the real mockingjaye!! Here is my picture to prove it. LOL!! Never thought a thread titled elk hunting areas in Utah would go 140+ replies. Good luck to ya.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

3arabians said:


> themockingjaye said:
> 
> 
> > Oh geez, lets cool this down a notch and Ray do everyone a favor and confirm you've seen a pic of me, to put this nonsense to rest.
> ...


She actually kinda looks like her even, I was half expecting an arrow to come flying at me from out of nowhere. &#128563;


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ray said:


> She actually kinda looks like her even, I was half expecting an arrow to come flying at me from out of nowhere. &#128563;


Katniss Everdeen! My hero


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > She actually kinda looks like her even, I was half expecting an arrow to come flying at me from out of nowhere. &#128563;
> ...


Henceforth, you will be known as Katniss, huntress of elk.


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Ray said:


> Since you'll be hunting alone and are worried about puncturing it's guts, use the gutless method. Video posted below. Personally, I do it cleaner than what's in the video and skin it all the way back on the side I'm working on, but you get the gist.


Just watched this, this guy makes it look so easy! Will aim for 9 minutes.

All jokes aside, it really comes down to having a sharp knife to hand, clean material to lay the meat on, not accidentally cutting into the gut. And you have most of your meat.

Tenderloins definitely look like the riskiest part.

I wonder how he gets the neck meat and brisket off - will need to watch more videos.

Also, may seem like a stupid question, but what do you do with the body thats left. Burn it? That doesn't seem like a sensible idea. Leave it to the wolves??


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

🍿🍿🍿


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

themockingjaye said:


> Also, may seem like a stupid question, but what do you do with the body thats left. Burn it? That doesn't seem like a sensible idea. Leave it to the wolves??


Leave the carcass. The land, and the wildlife will take care of it over time. It's not like your going to be hauling that out anyway. Spend enough time outdoors, and you'll start finding the bones of other carcasses from predation by coyotes and cats, or by other hunters.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

15 pages, 145 replies on the 12th most popular Utah hunting forum, on a GS elk where-how to question! Outstanding! This is my second most favorite thread, ever!8)


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

this cant be real


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

cdbright said:


> this cant be real


It's not. But there's sure a lot of guys on this site that hope it is haha


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

The rut season is not just for the elk anymore!


----------



## themockingjaye (Sep 15, 2019)

Jedidiah said:


> This works too, it will work on blood that is weeks old...the recipe I do mixes three parts hydrogen peroxide to one part water and add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring. The foam comes up orange, and does work well...you can test it with some smears from a package of ground beef. (One of the _legal_ things my dad and uncles taught me...unless I'm wrong again.)


OK I've seen this video...ehhh I'm not really buying it. Blood is dark red which is more visible than white (post using peroxide spray) when out in the field. I would think it would be easier to simply look for blood than it is to spray hyrdrogen peroxide all over the place and keep an eye out for it turning white.

To be honest I'm still not understanding how the alternative to this, using tracker tape, helps you in following a blood trail.

So you've shot the animal it's bleeds out slowly while it runs away, and you track it down. How does tape help you in this scenario?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

themockingjaye said:


> Jedidiah said:
> 
> 
> > This works too, it will work on blood that is weeks old...the recipe I do mixes three parts hydrogen peroxide to one part water and add 2-3 drops of yellow food coloring. The foam comes up orange, and does work well...you can test it with some smears from a package of ground beef. (One of the _legal_ things my dad and uncles taught me...unless I'm wrong again.)
> ...


Sometimes you lose the blood trail, It doesn't bleed out a pool of blood every time. it will get down to just a drop here and there and you literally have to be on your hands and knees looking. Couple that with thick undergrowth and you've got your work cut out for you.

It's nice to mark the spots so when you lose it, you can go back and try to pick it up again.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

sheepassassin said:


> It's not. But there's sure a lot of guys on this site that hope it is haha


The amount of catfishing that has led to this being so long is hilarious, and frankly concerning lol.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

RandomElk16 said:


> The amount of catfishing that has led to this being so long is hilarious, and frankly concerning lol.


So this being the second time someone referred to a catfish or cat fishing way out of the context I'm used to I googled it. Learned something new from this thread. Sweet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

RandomElk16 said:


> The amount of catfishing that has led to this being so long is hilarious, and frankly concerning lol.


What's really concerning is that people aren't picking up that this is a troll post by either the questions she's asking or her name


----------



## Bill_The_Butcher (Sep 21, 2017)

I did a little research, I thought the spelling in her username was very odd, so I did a quick google search of "Jenna Jaye" and came up with this. I believe she is who she says she is.

https://www.jenna-jaye.com/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

The amount of trust issues going on in this thread reminds me of my ex fiancé. 😂


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> The amount of trust issues going on in this thread reminds me of my ex fiancé. &#128514;


The amount of common sense that seems to elude you in every topic you're involved in is astonishing


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > The amount of trust issues going on in this thread reminds me of my ex fiancé. &#128514;
> ...


Says the poaching shemale. &#128536;


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Poaching Shemale blahahahahahaha Awesome!


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> Poaching Shemale blahahahahahaha Awesome!


Says the profiling pig...


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Says the poaching shemale. &#128536;


What did I poach?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Says the poaching shemale. &#128536;
> ...


Why are you always so bitter man? Must be exhausting.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> Why are you always so bitter man? Must be exhausting.


Don't dodge the topic, what did I poach?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you always so bitter man? Must be exhausting.
> ...


You shot a deer, in the wrong unit.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

How is this catfishing or any other situation approaching that term? Oh no, someone got away with my precious easy to obtain and completely public knowledge. No one's going to stop handing out the easy info, no matter how much you bluster. Now if you really want to play I can start talking about specific locations on the edge of the Indian Reservations that hold massive Elk? I bet some of you guys know those areas pretty well.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Jedidiah said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > You shot a deer, in the wrong unit.
> ...


I'm all ears. &#128513;


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> You shot a deer, in the wrong unit.


Hahahahahahaha I applaud you for the guess, but that couldn't be further from the truth. Don't spew chit that you obviously have no clue about.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > You shot a deer, in the wrong unit.
> ...


The particulars to your indiscretion are of little importance. The point I was making (that you seem to not grasp) is that you're the last person that should lecture anyone on good judgement.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> The particulars to your indiscretion are of little importance. The point I was making (that you seem to not grasp) is that you're the last person that should lecture anyone on good judgement.


So to try and prove that point you come up with a fake story as an example? Your credibility is taking a nose dive at a rapid pace. Maybe try to save some of it and speak some truth. I'll wait.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> > The particulars to your indiscretion are of little importance. The point I was making (that you seem to not grasp) is that you're the last person that should lecture anyone on good judgement.
> ...


You got in trouble for poaching. Can't get more factual than that!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

As much as Shaun can piss me off(we have had plenty of back and forth)... and I hate I am even going this route... but we can't just say "poacher" every time we disagree with him. It doesn't exactly prove the point in every single scenario. 


Maybe this is legit, and that's fantastic. She very much can be who she says she is....

Doesn't change that "Billy Bob the beer bellied Newb" doesn't get 17 pages of general season elk info (one of the hardest hunts in the state) on his first post. It will remain funny to me! I also don't think, and this thread proves it very much, that a cute female would have any amount of trouble finding a male hunting mentor.

However, it's refreshing that her post count is climbing. It was taking off on a single post at first. The only reason I questioned it is the back and forth that has been engaged, it didn't flag "first time hunter" to me. Maybe she researched the shiz out of stuff.

Oh well... It's still fun.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

You’re right Randomelk, it doesn’t prove anything. It’s a cheap tactic to get him going.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > Poaching Shemale blahahahahahaha Awesome!
> ...


That is awesome Sheep. Truth be told I will keep giving you a hard time till you loosen up. I think you will see life is much better when ya relax. Ive been bit, spit at, kicked, punched actually shot at so a little pig comment is no big deal biggin. I rub that stuff off as you should too. Id even buy ya a beer if you ever want to meet up sometime. You will see two guys with different views can still come together and see eye to eye at times. Thats what the world needs amigo.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I also don't think, and this thread proves it very much, that a cute female would have any amount of trouble finding a male hunting mentor..


I mean, you don't actually know she's cute.. just sayin..


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Story involves a bear, not a deer. For those keeping track at home. 

And I haven’t read all 18 pages here, but has there been anything more than general hunting questions actually answered here? Did anyone actually tell the OP where the elk areas are at?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

goosefreak said:


> I mean, you don't actually know she's cute.. just sayin..


I don't even know if she is a she.

Could be Jake from State Farm.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Vanilla said:


> Story involves a bear, not a deer. For those keeping track at home.
> 
> And I haven't read all 18 pages here, but has there been anything more than general hunting questions actually answered here? Did anyone actually tell the OP where the elk areas are at?


North Slope. In the meadows by the water and wallows. Where the trees provide shade and cover.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Aznative said:


> That is awesome Sheep. Truth be told I will keep giving you a hard time till you loosen up. I think you will see life is much better when ya relax. Ive been bit, spit at, kicked, punched actually shot at so a little pig comment is no big deal biggin. I rub that stuff off as you should too. Id even buy ya a beer if you ever want to meet up sometime. You will see two guys with different views can still come together and see eye to eye at times. Thats what the world needs amigo.


Hahaha if you think calling me a poacher pushes my buttons and is suppose to
Offend me, you obviously don't know a thing about me. Typical cop behavior, continually harassing someone, instead of just letting things go accepting that people don't always need to share your point of view. I can tell you were a pleasure to deal with


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

sheepassassin said:


> Aznative said:
> 
> 
> > That is awesome Sheep. Truth be told I will keep giving you a hard time till you loosen up. I think you will see life is much better when ya relax. Ive been bit, spit at, kicked, punched actually shot at so a little pig comment is no big deal biggin. I rub that stuff off as you should too. Id even buy ya a beer if you ever want to meet up sometime. You will see two guys with different views can still come together and see eye to eye at times. Thats what the world needs amigo.
> ...


I was the one calling you a poacher sheep and to be honest, the only reason I ever bring it up is because you're kind of an a-hole and I know it gets you going.at the end of the day, we all have our own past, I don't judge you for yours.

All the other stuff I say to you is in good fun, just trying to get you to lighten up a bit but I'm quickly learning that's a losing battle.

This will be the last contribution I make to this thread. Good day gents.


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Ray said:


> I was the one calling you a poacher sheep and to be honest, the only reason I ever bring it up is because you're kind of an a-hole and I know it gets you going.at the end of the day, we all have our own past, I don't judge you for yours.
> 
> All the other stuff I say to you is in good fun, just trying to get you to lighten up a bit but I'm quickly learning that's a losing battle.
> 
> This will be the last contribution I make to this thread. Good day gents.


You aren't even clever enough to come up with your own insults! You just jump on the band wagon and start calling names when you have no clue of the back story to begin with! You really should spend more time scouting for real instead of on the Internet. You'll never kill that 4 pointer if you don't go look for him


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

IBTL, come on guys!!-O,-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot two sage grouse today.


Thank you.


----------

